# GoLive5 - Action Error - CSAct is undefined



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

I am trying to create a linked action to enlarge an existing photo image by having it pop up in another window to display the larger image of the same photo. 

I have a dummy link (#) on the smaller image Ok. But when I complete the process from the action tab in the action palette, (create event mouse click, action open window, and set my parameters all are OK), until I try to preview. I hit preview and I get a message error: An error has occurred in the script on this page: Line 50, Char: 1, Error: CSAct is undefined, Code 0? 
Also, in my files tab a folder GeneratedItems/?CSScriptLib.js appears with Stop Icon indicating a missing file and it is listed in my errors tab? 

I do not know how to write Java Script. Your help would be greatly appreciated.
Anyone know GoLive5?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

why are you having it pop up in another window?

For these types of problems i suggest jquery.

the API is pretty simple so you should be able to use it with little knowledge of the language itself.

Here is a good example:Image Preview with jQuery

Here is how to implement it:Easiest Tooltip and Image Preview Using jQuery | Css Globe

Let me know if that works for you.

If not i can suggest or write something else that will.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I see you like lacrosse. My son played lacrosse at Kean University here in New Jersey and he is a High School official. He loves the sport.

Thanks for the jQuery suggestion. It is an elegant and cool solution. Now, I am not sure how to implement it in my source code? Below is the script of the images starting after "Background", 1 through 15, & 15 ending at a table <table border="1". These are the images, I want to rollover. Where do I place the script and what other modifications do I need to make. Can I keep click image to order with the rollover on the image? I hope you don't mind all this detail script detail:

<div id="Background">
<div id="layer1">
<a href="#" onclick="CSAction(new Array(/*CMP*/'2F4A3401'));return CSClickReturn();" csclick="2F4A3401"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_FootB_Hopatcong.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
<div id="layer2">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autogr_MorrIl_Phot0.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer3">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_Basketb_Shabazz.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer4">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Baseball_Little-League.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer7">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Bowling-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer8">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Golf_Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer9">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Hockey_Pucks.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer13">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Cricket_Ball.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer14">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Water-Polo-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<img src="Home_Page/1---A---web_template_update.jpg" width="963" height="696" border="0">
<div id="layer15">
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" width="70%" height="15%" bgcolor="#828282" cellpadding="0">

Thanks for your help. This is a great solution.
Tony Di


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

The first step is to attach the two scripts in your <head> tag

```
<script src="jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="main.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
```
(see attached for the scripts)

from there just add an anchor around the images and apply the following classes like so:


```
<a href="1.jpg" class="preview"><img src="1s.jpg" alt="gallery thumbnail" /></a>
```
here is the corresponding css:


```
#preview{
	position:absolute;
	border:1px solid #ccc;
	background:#333;
	padding:5px;
	display:none;
	color:#fff;
	}
```


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I am eager to learn. The HTML I sent you was generated by GoLive 5 program. I coped & pasted the above code from the program editor, so you can see the code. Even though, I am still not sure I am doing this correctly. I bought an HTML book I am referencing. 

1. By attach & apply your mean Copy and Past? I coped and pasted from your note above into the header? I placed both right after the Header tag <head>. 
*The jquery.js & main.js script HTML Code you sent me are URLs that are directed to the attached script files you sent me, correct? Do I place the script files in one of my website folders like the folder where these images are located AwardZone/Autogr_SportsBalls/ or in the main AwardZone site folder? Is my thinking correct on this?

2. By anchor images do you mean anchor each image:
<div id="layer1">
<a <img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_FootB_Hopatcong.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div></a> 
or place an anchor <a before the first image and the last image 
<div id="layer14">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Water-Polo-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div></a>

3. Copy & Past this HTML Code classes in front of all the <img src= images 1 through 14?:
<a href="1.jpg" class="preview"><img src="1s.jpg" alt="gallery thumbnail" /></a>
4. The corresponding css: code: follows the HTML Code above correct?
Should there be open spaces between each on of these HTML code functions?

Is my thinking correct on all of this? Please let me know where I am going wrong. I want to be able to apply this to my other product pages.

Thanks for your help
Tony Di


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Can you paste the Entire source from on of your pages?

please use the correct markup.(put html tags around it)

you can see this in the advanced posting options.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is the entire page source for the above Autograph SportsBall Page generated by GoLive 5. I included the <head> tagHTML Code: your sent me. The program is telling me I am missing links to these "jquery.js" & "main.js" files?
Thanks Tony - Source code below:
<html>

<head>
<script src="jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="main.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta name="generator" content="AwardZone">
<title>Welcome to AwardZone</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="Mini_Helmet_Plaques.html">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="Mini_Helmet_Plaques.html">
<style media="screen" type="text/css"><!--
.class { font-size: 9pt; text-decoration: none }
#LowerNavBar4 { color: white; position: absolute; top: 118px; left: 99px; width: 127px; height: 441px; visibility: visible }
#AZlink4 { color: white; text-decoration: none; position: absolute; top: 667px; left: 98px; width: 140px; height: 26px; visibility: visible }
.class1 { color: white; font-size: 9pt; text-decoration: none }
.class2 { color: white; font-style: italic; font-size: 13pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; text-decoration: none }
#CustomPersonalAwards { position: absolute; top: 21px; left: 456px; width: 329px; height: 31px; visibility: visible }
#HomeNavBar { position: absolute; top: 91px; left: 118px; width: 58px; visibility: visible }
#AboutUS { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 218px; width: 58px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#OurProds { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 319px; width: 73px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#ProdTime { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 434px; width: 127px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#FAQs { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 604px; width: 60px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#ContactUs { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 706px; width: 64px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#RecogOnceInA { position: absolute; top: 49px; left: 570px; width: 388px; height: 28px; visibility: visible }
#ShopgCart { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 813px; width: 108px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#Background { position: absolute; z-index: -22; top: 3px; left: 88px; width: 985px; height: 824px; visibility: visible }
#PhotoMascot { position: absolute; top: 122px; left: 394px; width: 341px; height: 51px; visibility: visible }
#layer1 { position: absolute; top: 176px; left: 168px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer2 { position: absolute; top: 175px; left: 278px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer3 { position: absolute; top: 175px; left: 390px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer4 { position: absolute; top: 174px; left: 501px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer5 { position: absolute; top: 174px; left: 615px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer6 { position: absolute; top: 173px; left: 726px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer7 { position: absolute; top: 286px; left: 167px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer8 { position: absolute; top: 286px; left: 278px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer9 { position: absolute; top: 287px; left: 390px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer10 { position: absolute; top: 286px; left: 503px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer11 { position: absolute; top: 285px; left: 616px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer13 { position: absolute; top: 283px; left: 838px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer14 { position: absolute; top: 174px; left: 838px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer12 { position: absolute; top: 284px; left: 727px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer15 { position: absolute; top: 392px; left: 167px; visibility: visible }
--></style>
<script><!--
<div id="Background"> 
<div id="layer1">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_FootB_Hopatcong.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer2">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autogr_MorrIl_Phot0.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer3">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_Basketb_Shabazz.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer4">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Baseball_Little-League.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer7">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Bowling-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer8">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Golf_Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer9">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Hockey_Pucks.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer13">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Cricket_Ball.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer14">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Water-Polo-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<img src="Home_Page/1---A---web_template_update.jpg" width="963" height="696" border="0">
<div id="layer15">
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" width="70%" height="15%" bgcolor="#828282" cellpadding="0">
// -->
</script>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#ffffff" text="black" link="midnightblue">
<div id="LowerNavBar4">
<pre><font color="white"><a href="Accessories.html"><a href="Accessories.html">
</a></a></font><font color="white"><a href="Accessories.html"><a href="Accessories.html"><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><span class="class1">Accessories</span></font></strong></b></tt></a></a><a href="Accessories.html"><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt></a><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Award_Frames.html"><span class="class1">Award Frames</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt></font></pre>
<pre><font color="white"><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Award_Plaques.html"><span class="class1">Award Plaques</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Bobble_Head_Trophy.html"><span class="class1">Bobble Head</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Crystal_Awards.html"><span class="class1">Crystal Awards</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Corp_Awards.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Corp_Awards.html"><span class="class1">Design Layouts</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Corp_Awards.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Game_Jersey_Frames.html"><span class="class1">Game Jersey Frames</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Mini_Helmets.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Mini_Helmets.html"><span class="class1">Mini Helmets</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Mini_Helmet_Plaques.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Mini_Helmet_Plaques.html"><span class="class1">Mini Helmet Plaques</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">

<a href="Autog_PhotSportsBPage.html"><span class="class1">Photo SportsBalls</span></a>
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Spirit_Wear_.html"><span class="class1">Spirit-Wear Apparel</span></a>
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Sports_Memorabilla_.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Sports_Memorabilla_.html"><span class="class1">Sports Memoriabilia





</span></a></font></strong></b></tt></font></pre>
</div>
<div id="AZlink4">
<font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><b><i><a href="http://www.awardzone.net/"><span class="class2">www.awardzone.net</span></a></i></b></font></div>
<div id="AboutUS">
<h3><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><b><i><a href="About.html"><span class="class2">About </span></a></i></b></font></h3>
</div>
<div id="OurProds">
<h3><b><i><font color="white"><a href="Products.html"><span class="class2">Products</span></a></font></i></b></h3>
</div>
<div id="RecogOnceInA">
<h3><font color="#000074"><i><b>Capturing Memories & Milestones Forever</b></i></font></h3>
</div>
<div id="ProdTime">
<h3><b><i><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><a href="Production_Time_.html"><span class="class2">Production Time</span></a></font></i></b></h3>
</div>
<div id="FAQs">
<div align="center">
<h3><font color="white"><a href="FAQ's.html"><span class="class2">FAQ's</span></a></font></h3>
</div>
</div>
<div id="ContactUs">
 <h3><b><i><font color="white"><a href="Contact.html"><span class="class2">Contact </span></a></font></i></b></h3>
</div>
<div id="HomeNavBar">
<div align="center">
<h3><a href="index.html"><span class="class2"><font color="white"><i>H</i><i><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times"><b>om</b></font></i></font><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><b><i>e </i></b></font></span></a></h3>
</div>
</div>
<div id="CustomPersonalAwards">
<div align="center">
<h3><font color="#000074"><i><b>Custom Personalized Awards...</b></i></font></h3>
</div>
</div>
<div id="ShopgCart">
<h3><b><i><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><a href="Shopping_Cart_.html"><span class="class2">Shopping Cart</span></a></font></i></b></h3>
</div>
<div id="Background">
<div id="layer1">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_FootB_Hopatcong.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer2">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autogr_MorrIl_Phot0.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer3">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_Basketb_Shabazz.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer4">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Baseball_Little-League.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer7">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Bowling-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer8">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Golf_Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer9">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Hockey_Pucks.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer13">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Cricket_Ball.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer14">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Water-Polo-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<img src="Home_Page/1---A---web_template_update.jpg" width="963" height="696" border="0">
<div id="layer15">
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" width="70%" height="15%" bgcolor="#828282" cellpadding="0">
<tr height="1%">
<td height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="#000078" width="8%" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Photo SportsBalls</i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="#000078" nowrap>
<div align="center">
<font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Regulation SportsBall </i></b></font></div>
</td>
<td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Reg</i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Mid-Size SportsBall</i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Mid </i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Mini-Size SportsBall</i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Mini </i></b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="#000078" width="8%" height="1%" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>To Order Click SportsBall </i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Price </i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Size</i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Price </i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Size</i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Price </i></b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Size </i></b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
 <td bgcolor="white" width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font color="black" face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Baseball</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$22.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>3"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td bgcolor="white" width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font color="black" face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Home Plate</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>5"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font color="black"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Basketball</b></font></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font color="black"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Bowling Ball</b></font></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font color="black"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Cricket Ball</b></font></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>3"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font color="black"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Football</b></font></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$29.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>9"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Golf Ball 3"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>3"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Hockey puck</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$22.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>3"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Rugby Ball</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$29.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>9"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Soccer</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Softball</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$22.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>4"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Volleyball</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
</tr>
<tr height="1%">
<td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Water Polo</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
<td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
<div id="layer12">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Volleyballs_Photo_Wicon.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer11">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Soccer-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer10">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Rugby_Ball.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer6">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Softball_Girls_Ladies.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="layer5">
<img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Baseball_&_Sotball_Home_Pla.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
<div id="PhotoMascot">
<div align="center">
<b><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="#000082"><i>Autograph Photo & Mascot SportsBalls </i></font></b><b><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="#000082"><i>T</i></font></b><b><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="#000082"><i>O ORDER CLICK SPORTSBALL</i></font></b></div>
</div>
</div>
<p></p>
</body>

</html>


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Tony Di said:


> The program is telling me I am missing links to these "jquery.js" & "main.js" files?


 You will need to upload those files in the same folder as your page. or adjust the links.


Try this:

```
<html>

    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
        <meta name="generator" content="AwardZone">
        <title>Welcome to AwardZone</title>
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="Mini_Helmet_Plaques.html">
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="Mini_Helmet_Plaques.html">
        <style media="screen" type="text/css"><!--
.class     { font-size: 9pt; text-decoration: none }
#LowerNavBar4                          { color: white; position: absolute; top: 118px; left: 99px; width: 127px; height: 441px; visibility: visible }
#AZlink4                          { color: white; text-decoration: none; position: absolute; top: 667px; left: 98px; width: 140px; height: 26px; visibility: visible }
.class1  { color: white; font-size: 9pt; text-decoration: none }
.class2  { color: white; font-style: italic; font-size: 13pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; text-decoration: none }
#CustomPersonalAwards                                { position: absolute; top: 21px; left: 456px; width: 329px; height: 31px; visibility: visible }
#HomeNavBar                         { position: absolute; top: 91px; left: 118px; width: 58px; visibility: visible }
#AboutUS                       { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 218px; width: 58px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#OurProds                      { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 319px; width: 73px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#ProdTime                    { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 434px; width: 127px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#FAQs                     { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 604px; width: 60px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#ContactUs                     { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 706px; width: 64px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#RecogOnceInA             { position: absolute; top: 49px; left: 570px; width: 388px; height: 28px; visibility: visible }
#ShopgCart      { position: absolute; top: 90px; left: 813px; width: 108px; height: 23px; visibility: visible }
#Background                     { position: absolute; z-index: -22; top: 3px; left: 88px; width: 985px; height: 824px; visibility: visible }
#PhotoMascot             { position: absolute; top: 122px; left: 394px; width: 341px; height: 51px; visibility: visible }
#layer1            { position: absolute; top: 176px; left: 168px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer2      { position: absolute; top: 175px; left: 278px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer3     { position: absolute; top: 175px; left: 390px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer4      { position: absolute; top: 174px; left: 501px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer5     { position: absolute; top: 174px; left: 615px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer6     { position: absolute; top: 173px; left: 726px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer7    { position: absolute; top: 286px; left: 167px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer8    { position: absolute; top: 286px; left: 278px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer9     { position: absolute; top: 287px; left: 390px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer10     { position: absolute; top: 286px; left: 503px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer11     { position: absolute; top: 285px; left: 616px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer13      { position: absolute; top: 283px; left: 838px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer14    { position: absolute; top: 174px; left: 838px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer12   { position: absolute; top: 284px; left: 727px; width: 102px; height: 102px; visibility: visible }
#layer15                                                                                  { position: absolute; top: 392px; left: 167px; visibility: visible }
#preview{
	position:absolute;
	border:1px solid #ccc;
	background:#333;
	padding:5px;
	display:none;
	color:#fff;
	}
--></style>
<script src="http://cssglobe.com/lab/tooltip/02/jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="http://cssglobe.com/lab/tooltip/02/main.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
    </head>

    <body bgcolor="#ffffff" text="black" link="midnightblue">
        <div id="LowerNavBar4">
            <pre><font color="white"><a href="Accessories.html"><a href="Accessories.html">
</a></a></font><font color="white"><a href="Accessories.html"><a href="Accessories.html"><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><span class="class1">Accessories</span></font></strong></b></tt></a></a><a href="Accessories.html"><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt></a><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Award_Frames.html"><span class="class1">Award Frames</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt></font></pre>
            <pre><font color="white"><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Award_Plaques.html"><span class="class1">Award Plaques</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Bobble_Head_Trophy.html"><span class="class1">Bobble Head</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Crystal_Awards.html"><span class="class1">Crystal Awards</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Corp_Awards.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Corp_Awards.html"><span class="class1">Design Layouts</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Corp_Awards.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Game_Jersey_Frames.html"><span class="class1">Game Jersey Frames</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Mini_Helmets.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Mini_Helmets.html"><span class="class1">Mini Helmets</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Mini_Helmet_Plaques.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Mini_Helmet_Plaques.html"><span class="class1">Mini Helmet Plaques</span></a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">

<a href="Autog_PhotSportsBPage.html"><span class="class1">Photo SportsBalls</span></a>
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1">
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Spirit_Wear_.html"><span class="class1">Spirit-Wear Apparel</span></a>
</font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Sports_Memorabilla_.html">
</a></font></strong></b></tt><tt><b><strong><font face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular" size="1"><a href="Sports_Memorabilla_.html"><span class="class1">Sports Memoriabilia





</span></a></font></strong></b></tt></font></pre>
        </div>
        <div id="AZlink4">
            <font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><b><i><a href="http://www.awardzone.net/"><span class="class2">www.awardzone.net</span></a></i></b></font></div>
        <div id="AboutUS">
            <h3><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><b><i><a href="About.html"><span class="class2">About </span></a></i></b></font></h3>
        </div>
        <div id="OurProds">
            <h3><b><i><font color="white"><a href="Products.html"><span class="class2">Products</span></a></font></i></b></h3>
        </div>
        <div id="RecogOnceInA">
            <h3><font color="#000074"><i><b>Capturing Memories & Milestones Forever</b></i></font></h3>
        </div>
        <div id="ProdTime">
            <h3><b><i><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><a href="Production_Time_.html"><span class="class2">Production Time</span></a></font></i></b></h3>
        </div>
        <div id="FAQs">
            <div align="center">
                <h3><font color="white"><a href="FAQ's.html"><span class="class2">FAQ's</span></a></font></h3>
            </div>
        </div>
        <div id="ContactUs">
            <h3><b><i><font color="white"><a href="Contact.html"><span class="class2">Contact </span></a></font></i></b></h3>
        </div>
        <div id="HomeNavBar">
            <div align="center">
                <h3><a href="index.html"><span class="class2"><font color="white"><i>H</i><i><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times"><b>om</b></font></i></font><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><b><i>e </i></b></font></span></a></h3>
            </div>
        </div>
        <div id="CustomPersonalAwards">
            <div align="center">
                <h3><font color="#000074"><i><b>Custom Personalized Awards...</b></i></font></h3>
            </div>
        </div>
        <div id="ShopgCart">
            <h3><b><i><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="white"><a href="Shopping_Cart_.html"><span class="class2">Shopping Cart</span></a></font></i></b></h3>
        </div>
        <div id="Background">
            <div id="layer1">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_FootB_Hopatcong.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_FootB_Hopatcong.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer2">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autogr_MorrIl_Phot0.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autogr_MorrIl_Phot0.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer3">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_Basketb_Shabazz.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Autog_Basketb_Shabazz.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer4">
                <a href="1.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Baseball_Little-League.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer7">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Bowling-Balls.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Bowling-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer8">
                <a href="1.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Golf_Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer9">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Hockey_Pucks.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Hockey_Pucks.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="Autogr_SportsBalls/Cricket_Ball.jpg">
                <img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Cricket_Ball.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></div>
            <div id="layer14">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Water-Polo-Balls.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Water-Polo-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <img src="Home_Page/1---A---web_template_update.jpg" width="963" height="696" border="0">
            <div id="layer15">
                <table border="1" cellspacing="0" width="70%" height="15%" bgcolor="#828282" cellpadding="0">
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="#000078" width="8%" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Photo SportsBalls</i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="#000078" nowrap>
                            <div align="center">
                                <font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Regulation SportsBall </i></b></font></div>
                        </td>
                        <td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Reg</i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Mid-Size SportsBall</i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Mid </i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Mini-Size SportsBall</i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" height="1%" bgcolor="#000078" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Mini </i></b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="#000078" width="8%" height="1%" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>To Order Click SportsBall   </i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Price </i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Size</i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Price </i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Size</i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Price </i></b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="#000078" height="1%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap><font color="white" size="1"><b><i>Size </i></b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td bgcolor="white" width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font color="black" face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Baseball</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$22.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>3"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td bgcolor="white" width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font color="black" face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Home Plate</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>5"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" bgcolor="white" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font color="black"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Basketball</b></font></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font color="black"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Bowling Ball</b></font></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font color="black"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Cricket Ball</b></font></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>3"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font color="black"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Football</b></font></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$29.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>9"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Golf Ball 3"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>3"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Hockey puck</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$22.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>3"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Rugby Ball</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$29.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>9"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Soccer</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Softball</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$22.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>4"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Volleyball</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr height="1%">
                        <td valign="middle" align="center" nowrap bgcolor="white" width="8%" height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>Water Polo</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$40.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>12"</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>- </b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>-</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>$24.95</b></font></td>
                        <td width="8%" valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="white" nowrap height="1%"><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" size="-7"><b>6"</b></font></td>
                    </tr>
                </table>
            </div>
            <div id="layer12">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Volleyballs_Photo_Wicon.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Volleyballs_Photo_Wicon.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer11">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Soccer-Balls.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Soccer-Balls.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer10">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Rugby_Ball.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Rugby_Ball.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer6">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Softball_Girls_Ladies.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Softball_Girls_Ladies.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="layer5">
                <a href="Autogr_SportsBalls/Baseball_&_Sotball_Home_Pla.jpg" class="preview"><img src="Autogr_SportsBalls/Baseball_&_Sotball_Home_Pla.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a></div>
            <div id="PhotoMascot">
                <div align="center">
                    <b><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="#000082"><i>Autograph Photo & Mascot SportsBalls                              </i></font></b><b><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="#000082"><i>T</i></font></b><b><font face="Times New Roman,Georgia,Times" color="#000082"><i>O ORDER CLICK SPORTSBALL</i></font></b></div>
            </div>
        </div>
        <p></p>
    </body>

</html>
```


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

This page I am working on is part of a new site update I am creating to replace my old site AwardZone that was created by a friend years a go. The site I am creating is on me computer.

Can I copy and past the code directly into the source window where I originally copied the code form to show you? Or do I need to copy & paste the code into note pad ++ and save into the file?

Thanks Tony


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Thanks, it works great! 

I copied and pasted the code into the GoLive 5 code source tab window and the images pop up as in the demo. There are a couple of questions: 

1. The rollover image is a little to large and the end images pop up off the monitor screen. How can I reduce their pop up size a bit?

2. The golf & baseball image rolled over into a box with X preview and I was able to link them with their images. They work fine. Also last cricket ball does not rollover into the image popping up? It is linked to its image but how can I make the correction so it rolls over?

3. The GoLive 5 is telling me that jquery.js" & main.js are missing files but the rollovers are working. There is a GeneratedItems folder. Is this where these files belong in my main directory?

4. To duplicate this rollover image pop up on my other pages all I need to do is insert this part of the coding after the series of images, correct? Does it make any difference if the images are not in a series but in different locations on the page?_
#layer15
__#preview{
position:absolute;
border:1px solid #ccc;
background:#333;
padding:5px;
display:none;
color:#fff;
}
-->_</style>
<script src="http://cssglobe.com/lab/tooltip/02/jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="http://cssglobe.com/lab/tooltip/02/main.js" type="text/javascript"></script>

Thanks for you help. Your teaching this 67 year old dog new tricks. I love it!

Tony Di


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Forget # 3, I found the problem - It was the Script code jquery.js & main.js I copied at the top after <head> the other day. I deleted it from the copy of that page and no more missing files. 

3. The GoLive 5 is telling me that jquery.js" & main.js are missing files but the rollovers are working. There is a GeneratedItems folder. Is this where these files belong in my main directory?

Thanks, Tony Di


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

1. to change the size of the popup either edit your images or set the width and height to be smaller in the css.

2. the X means that it is not linked to correctly, inspect your links closer, i may have messed up while providing you the source.

3. Already Resolved.

4. just remove the "#layer15" then you will be correct. You will also have to adjust the links like i did in this page.

they should be in the format:


```
<a href="IMAGE.jpg" class="preview"><img src="IMAGE.jpg" width="100" height="100" border="1"></a>
```
I am glad you are happy with the solution.

As always i am happy to help. Many times i feel out of place assisting people older then me. (I'm 17) At least here i can pretend i'm some knowledgeable 150 year old


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Don’t feel out of place. The fact that you are 17 is even more impressive. I thought I was talking to a long time tech veteran.

In reference to: 

#1. Where do I find the css (cascading style sheet) in your script? I can’t find it or do I have to create one? I would prefer not to have to change each of the image size individually. Also,
Q. If I change the css pixels size will that affect my original images on the page?

# 2. With the knowledge you gave me I was able to get the cricket ball image to pop up! Thanks! Great teacher!

Once I get this page squared away, I will move on to other pages and I will let you know how I am doing. I am sure I will have more questions?

I have a basic book on HTML that is helping me to understand and read the html code. Do you have a resource that you can direct me to that might help me better understand java script code and how it works?


Thanks again,

Tony Di

PS Do you play Lacrosse and is that an image of you playing? My son was a player in college and now is an official. My cousin was a 4 time All American at the University of Maryland. It’s a great game!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I am glad i can appear to be older and more knowledgeable 

To answer your question:

Change the css i provided in the earlier post:

```
#preview{
	position:absolute;
	border:1px solid #ccc;
	background:#333;
	padding:5px;
	display:none;
	color:#fff;
	}
```
if you add a fixed width to it it should make all the images the same size (assuming the same aspect ratio (heightXwidth)

As for me, yes i play lacrosse although west coast LAX does not even come close to east coast. The picture i believe is from a JHU UNC game. I am still in highschool although i am hoping to be able to play for Western Oregon come next fall. 3 time defending PNCLL champs.

If you have any other questions feel free to fire away.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Q. What definition attribute do I use to identify the size I want the image to pop up as in the css code below?

Q. I tried this but is did not work. Is this image: the correct definition attribute? Is there a list of definition attributes I can reference for future use? These images are 100 x 100 pxs so I thought 200 x 200 would double the size. 

Q. Is this in the correct spot in the code?


#preview{
position:absolute;
* image: width="200" height="200" *
border:1px solid #ccc;
background:#333;
padding:5px;
display:none;
color:#fff;
}

Thanks - Tony Di


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

try:

```
#preview{
	position:absolute;
	border:1px solid #ccc;
	background:#333;
	padding:5px;
	display:none;
	color:#fff;
}

#preview img{
        width:200px;
        height:200px;
}
```


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,
It works! Thanks! I increased the size of the px to 250x250. It works in IE and Firefox but it does not work in Chrome & Safari?
Q. What do I need to do to get it to work in Chrome & Safari?
Q. Also, any suggestion as to books or on line resource I can use to help me better understand the basics of Java applets, HTML, & Java Script?
If not, that's OK

Thanks for the help - Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Tony,

I am glad everything is semi working, can you provide me a link so i can check it out cross browser?

To answer your second question, i would use w3c school

They have very simple and easy to understand tutorials on many things like html, css, java, and php


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

What kind of link? I just uploaded the files to where I have my site hosted to a separate file on my ftp site. Is this what you mean?

Unfortunately, the site is not showing up when I direct the domain to the home file I set up. It’s telling me it can’t find the index.html home page. I am working with their tech support to get it corrected. 
Thanks, Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Once its up let me know and i will check it out!

If you need assistance with transferring the DNS and setting up any A records let me know.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks!

Tony


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I finally got it up on my ftp site. Check out www.awardzone.net. The site needs a lot more work but go to the photo SportsBalls link on the left nave bar, or go to products and click on the photo sports ball image and that will take you to the roll over image page. None of the images are rolling over into a pop up in any of the web browsers? Go figure?

Let me know what you think.

Thanks Tony D


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You are referring to this page correct? Welcome to AwardZone

If so, i don't see the script at all, no javascript, no jquery, no formating on the pictures.

also note, if this is the new site (i don't think it is) your top horiz nav is messed up in chrome.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Not sure if you received this message?

I finally got it up on my ftp site. Check out  www.awardzone.net. The site needs a lot more work but go to the photo SportsBalls link on the left nave bar, or go to products and click on the photo sports ball image and that will take you to the roll over image page. None of the images are rolling over into a pop up in any of the web browsers? Go figure?

Let me know what you think.

Thanks Tony D


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes! The* - Autograph Photo & Mascot SportsBalls **- T**O ORDER CLICK SPORTSBALL

This page Thanks,
Tony
*


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

I uploaded all the files from my computer and I do not know why the script - no javascript, no jquery, no formating on the pictures was not uploaded. 

I redirected away from my old site folder so you could take a look at this page and other pages. I would like to put my old site back up until I resolve these issues. 

Q. Is there a way for your to review the site while my old site is up?

Your comment >also note, if this is the new site (i don't think it is) your top horiz nav is messed up in chrome< 

Q. Yes this is another problem I have when I view it in other web browsers other than IE? 

Q. Any suggestions?

Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You can change the file name to index2 then upload it and your old site will work and i can view that page....

or you can give me the script and i will host it and check it.

As for the menu not working i will have to look at the css. it is likely do to some padding or margin issue that is kicking it down.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I just sent you this message via emailing you directly:

I just received your recant email telling me there was a post. When I go to the link there is nothing posted?

Not even some additional questions and information I sent you yesterday? 

Tony


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

This is the last post from you I show when I follow the link you sent me today?

Tony

*Re: GoLive5 - Action Error - CSAct is undefined* 
Once its up let me know and i will check it out!



If you need assistance with transferring the DNS and setting up any A records let me know. 
__________________


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Laxer,

Sorry for these resent post I have your last message. Thanks,

I will get back if I have any questions OK.

Tony


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Laxer,
Your comment - You can change the file name to index2 then upload it and your old site will work and i can view that page....

Q. Change the index.html on my new site to index2.html and leave the old site index at index.html, correct?

Q. Is it better to do it this way so you could view the entire site pages and check the css. to check the padding or margin issues on the nav bar? 

Let me know if doing it this way will make it quicker. Since I will be making the change to the new site when it is complete, I would like to do it this way. 

Q. What do you think?

Thanks Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I change it to index2 so that way none of the linking is affected.

Yes your process is correct. Changing the new one and uploading it will put it online but not linked too.

If you could upload all included files in the page as well it will make looking at it easier.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi LAXER,

Follow this link to view my new Site on the Web -Follow this link to view the site I am working on to view it on the Web - tonydi.ipage.com/az_site/AwardZone 

Again, I uploaded all the files but for some reason the *preview* coding and the *javascript *coding:
<script src="http://cssglobe.com/lab/tooltip/02/jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="http://cssglobe.com/lab/tooltip/02/main.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
DID NOT SHOW UP?
I have a file in the generatedItems folder CSSripLib.js which loaded up to the server but the script did not load up to the server?
Any ideas?
Tony Di


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello tony, i am not sure why it is not uploading correctly.

Are you saving then uploading?

have you tried editing using a text editor then uploading?


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I found the problem. Take a look the pop up links work! Now to solve the problem of the site only working in IE and not the other browsers, Firefox, Safari, & Chrome.

Can you take a look and let me know what the problem is?

Thanks,

Tony Di


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I snuck a peak at the source and it hurt me 

I will have a deep inspection of it tomorrow possibly.

Things to note: css repeated 3 times, menus should be in ul, li format not separate elements.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I am not sure what you mean by - Things to note: css repeated 3 times, menus should be in ul, li format not separate elements. I will review what I did with the css I created in GoLive 5.

After you do a deeper inspection when you have time. Let me know what you think. Sorry there is so much code or unneeded code. Sorry it gave you a headache. 

Just so you know all the code is automatically created when I do design work in my layout view of the program. With your help I am learning more about coding in a very short period of time.

 I notice some links are screwed up, and I am working on fixing them.
As always, I appreciate your help. 
Thanks Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a lacrosse game today and won't be home till 1AM so today is out of the question.

I am well aware the code is created automatically.

If you could code like that i would recommend you to google or MS 

I will probably check it out tomorrow if i have time.

If you have time i believe this is what needs to be done: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...or-csact-is-undefined-569444.html#post3240814


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Lexer,
I have been busy working on a Father's Day promotion and running and add on Facebook. I sort of dropped the AZ Web design for a wile. I uploaded some corrections and changes but the site only displays correctly in IE and not Firefox, Chrome, or Safari? Thing go all over the place in the other browsers? You can view the site at TonyDi.ipage.com/az_site/AwardZone. Any Ideas on what I can do or what the problem might be?

Are you our for summer vacation yet?

Thanks Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

i got out about two weeks ago.

If you use firefox check out this add-on: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/web-developer/

Its great! allows you to edit the page online!

I will look over the page tomorrow if i have time.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer, It has been a while since we last communicated. I was able to add the Easy Image Preview with jQuery that you showed me. You are a good teacher. I need your help with a few things that I need to get resolved before I continue to work on additional pages and products. I need help with the following.

Font size is OK in IE - INTERNET EXPLORER, but not in other web browsers – Firefox, Chrome, or Safari. Please view my site at this link on all these web browsers and you will see what I mean. This link will take you to my Award Frame page on my AwardZone site.

Customized & Personalized Award Frames by AwardZone​ 
Also, How can I reduce the size of the preview image & how can I have the preview image appear to the left on some images so that they stay inside the viewing window? 

If you find a few other things that need to be corrected, please let me know. 

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

All of the text size appear the same to me.... (see attached)

To adjust the size of the image just add this to CSS

AFTER the #preview class


```
#preview img{
width:100px;
}
```
I will look at having it flip sides of the mouse on some images when I have time.

Welcome back to TSF :beerchug:

Its been a while!


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer it worked! I have a question? I changed the 100px to 250px the give me a larger image. What image size marked red below determines the size of the enlarged preview image?

#preview{
position:absolute;
* image:width="185" height="165" *
border:1px solid #ccc;
background:#333;
padding:5px;
display:none;
color:#fff;
}
#preview img{
*width:250px;*
}

Also, the border:1px solid color is black, how do I change it to blue 000066 and make the border ½ pixel to make it a little thinner? 

I just went to the my awards frames page link Customized & Personalized Award Frames by AwardZone and the page is all jumbled up?? What did I do wrong?? See attached image


Thanks, Tony


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Also, How do I create thumb nail images like you did in place of attaching an image?

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer I fixed it. I had an open space in the code: 

Concerning the font size I don’t understand how the text in your IE9 post above is in the smaller font size? The text in my version of IE9 is larger (see attached file), both in my GoLive 5 program and in my version of IE9 as I designed it. The design looks better with the larger font size. When I view it in other web browsers, FF, chrome, or Safari the fonts appear smaller with open spaces between the text and the images. I don’t understand why there is a difference? Attached is the difference in the font size as displayed on my computer? The smaller size is harder to read. Any idea how to solve this problem?

Also, when I print one of my web pages the print in separate pieces and not as a completed paged? How do I get it to print as it appears on the computer screen?

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Check this out: How can I change the font size in my browser?

and also its the

```
#preview img{
width:250px;
}
```
that adjusts the image size, the other width/height can be removed.


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Laxer,
I know how to change the font size on each of my browsers that is not the problem.

Here is my problem – I need to have the same font size to be consistent with FF, IE9, Chrome, & Safari so it does not effect the look and feel of my site from one web browser to another. Attached are images of the site you sent me to that I viewed in each of the above browsers. The font, look, feel & layout design is all the same. I keep getting different font sizes that affect the look and feel of my site in each of these browses. 

I go from site to site in all these browsers and all the sites feel and look are all the same? 
I don’t want visitors to my site to have to change the font size when they visit my site.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Tony Di (Jan 23, 2011)

Laxer - I have a game idea I would like to develop for the Ipod, Iphone, and other smart devises. Can you recommend a resource I can tap into to learn the code necessary to develop the game or a program that can create the code to assist me to develop my game idea?

Also, any ideas on my last post?

Thanks, Tony


----------

